# Solved: Document cannot be opened because there are problems with the contents.



## kadamczy (Jan 13, 2011)

I recently had this error with a critical document at work. There was a similar post in the past about this but it was never actually resolved. I compiled a quick and dirty guide to fixing the error "This file <file> cannot be opened because there are problems with the contents."

This should be easy for anyone with a basic knowledge how XML/HTML works but has no need to know the syntax. This guide will cause a loss of some data, but in this case, it prevented a 50 page report from being trashed.

Hopefully this will help some other poor soul in the future with this problem.


----------

